# low iron



## special_kala

Ive got my 28 week blood tests today (early because of bank holidays) and with my last set i was put on iron tablets (use spa tone instead though). If my iron is still low can they not allow me a HB?

My MW seemed very negative about it and hinted at it being a problem if iron is low again.

but surely low iron only effects you after labour as in recovery time if you bleed alot?


----------



## Jenniflower

If it's quite low apparently if can effect how much you bleed. It's said with lower iron you have a higher risk of PPH. That being said the number at which is classified as "low" seems to vary. Did you get an actual number of your iron levels from your midwife?


----------



## special_kala

Looking at my results last ones were 11.8.

She's ordered full blood count. anti body screen, ferritin and b12


----------



## indigo_fairy

I've just had the very same blood test and got the 'won't let you homebirth with low iron' speech. When I asked why, my MW also said it can make you bleed more etc... but she also followed it with, if we catch any low iron now then the iron supplements will have plenty of time to work so by the time I go into labour I won't actually be low on iron.

They can't not allow you a homebirth because of it or anything else actually, you can refuse their advice if you wish, they can only recommend what you do. Even though they do throw 'let and allow' around alot, seeming like they can tell you what to do. :)


----------



## freckleonear

11.8 isn't really that low, considering that haemoglobin is diluted in the blood during pregnancy anyway. In my area they will advise against a homebirth if your iron drops below 10. I got my iron levels up almost two points in a week for my homebirth by going on an intensive iron-rich diet. It's probably a good idea to try and get your levels up as it will help you feel much better after the birth and then you won't have to argue with them anyway. :)


----------



## Jenniflower

What?! Not only is that not low that's better than normal for a non pregnant woman. My nurse just told me this morning that she considers 11 - 11.5 normal. If I were pregnant she would be expecting above 10 I think it was though I've heard of mw's being ok with it even as low as 9.5. 

Obviously taking your spatone will only help you in the end so no harm done really. If she does try to say something about it again being low I would really question her on that, asking what she considers normal and low. 

I think there are nice guidelines on iron. Anyone know the level?


----------



## ambreen359

my iron is at 10 but it has been since i had my first 19odd years ago
my IM says as long as i feel well and am not symptomatic she has no problem with a hb
i have been to c a homeopath she said my body might not be absorbing the iron as my diet is quite high in iron so she has put me on a natural remedy u might want to look at that to c if it will help i am taking spatone to x


----------



## Rmar

Being worried about 11.8 seems very odd. Mine were 7 and my doctor said that they usually like to see it above 9 but in no way hinted that it would affect my home birth.

Regardless, at 28 weeks you would have plenty of time to get it up and even at 36 weeks you could still do something about it.


----------



## PeanutBean

Nice guidelines are obstetric care if below 8.5. I looked into this the other day after someone on the forum said their pph was caused by anaemia and I thought it was only a risk IF you had pph. The research does put low iron (in the studies I found this was 7 or lower) as a significant risk factor in the incidence of pph. 11 is not classed as anaemic. Between 7 and 11 it's low-moderate anaemia. The bottom end of normal is 12.

So the long and short of it is no, you can always have a homebirth if you want. No, the mw should not be concerned (and thus is possibly using this as an excuse). And normally iron supplements aren't even prescribed above 10.5.


----------



## Celesse

I had low iron throughout pregnancy and got threatened with "too low = hospital". I managed to get it up though. I found that if I took enough Spartone to keep my poo a little bit black my iron went up. Not sure if thats the best advice you will ever hear, but it worked for me!


----------



## ambreen359

i have managed to get my levels up from 10 to 11.6 in just under 4 wks am over the moon just eating really well and taking spatone


----------



## Blah11

My iron with amelie was 9.8 and even then she gave me a choice of iron tablets or not. She said if it got worse she'd strongly recommend going onto tablets but it didn't and i neve rbothered with them.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I don't know my exact number, but when I was about 38 weeks with Ruby my iron was low enough for tablets, but the MW at the birth centre said not to bother with them and never even hinted at it being a reason not to birth at the centre. (They are extremely fussy about everything being 100% low risk.)


----------



## spidey

I had low iron too and was given the speech on how I would have to birth in the hospital vs. birth center. I managed to get my iron up without taking any supplements. Google for ways to increase iron naturally. So if you take a supplement and change your diet, you'll most likely be fine and shouldn't have to worry.


----------



## Sarah_

Hi, 

it does not sound low to me tbh, I found this had some good info

https://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/Anaemia-In-Pregnancy.htm


----------



## special_kala

well....my iron was 7! oops!

B12 was low too so she said that ive probably got some absorption problem but they cant investigate as to why until baby is here. Had to have B12 injection today and 2 more next week then 2 again the week after.

MW said that my body is handling it well though as my hemoglobin levels are good?

She forgot i wanted a HB so i waited until the end and said "oh you need to book my HB visit" so she coudnt start moaning :haha:


----------



## ambreen359

Special_Kala i was reading that miso soup is really good for someone trying to improve B12


----------



## delicious

I don't quite get it : are you talking about Iron levels or Hemoglobin levels ?
Normal range for hemoglobin is 11.3 to 15 point something (g/dL) in women.
7 for hemoglobin is very low.


For my first child (HB), i had lost a LOT of blood, to the point that it was life threatening. 
I was definitely anemic before the birth, but I hadn't done any tests (though I was on the verge of fainting most of the time, low blood pressure).

As it was a homebirth, I didn't get any blood transfer. Over a month after the birth, I finally got around to getting my blood count checked. I was in the lab, they took my blood, we left and wandered in town to do a couple of errands, when the lab called me on my cell phone to warn me that my hemoglobin levels were really low: 7. They were worried for me and asked me to come back in since I was still in town and they strongly advised me to see a doctor because 7 is at the limit of considering a blood transfer.
I definitely heard the "anemic before birth causes blood loss" story from a lot of people afterwards.

For my second child, I checked my blood count one month before my due date. I was at 10.6. Because I didn't want to risk anything I went on an iron rich diet (red meat every day, I usually don't eat much meat + a strong iron tablet). A week before my due date i checked my blood count again and my hemoglobin had rose up to 11,2!

My first midwife didn't ask for any blood tests, but for my second child, my midwives would have theoretically refused me should I have been under 10.


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree 7 is very low and does need to come up.

Just wanted to fill you in on my experience. I was 10.1 at 36 weeks, found out at 38. Mw said I'd only just made it as 10 is apparently there limit for homebirth. Well I know nice guidelines are 8.5 so that wasn't a problem for me. Anyway I had retained placenta and went in to get it removed after the homebirth. The ob was totally unconcerned about 10.1 and in the event my blood wasn't even taken!!!


----------



## marteenpetro

Obviously taking your spatone will only help you in the finish so no harm completed . If they does try to say something about it again being low I would query her on that, asking what they considers normal and low.


----------

